# Sleepy cube ( 10 L)



## FazTeAoMar (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello.

Here goes some pics of my 10L ( 2.60 gallon) cube that is helping me with my insomnias. It stands right next to my bed. Needs more maturing but the progresses are visible every week.

Setup:

Date of setup: 20/02/2005
Dimensions: 22*22*22 cm cube
Filter: Jebo 501
Lighting:Lamp with 9W 6500K PL compact 
Heating: ThermalCompact 25W
Substrate: Aquaclay
Fertilization:Seachem Flourish, Iron, Potassium, Nitrates, Magnesium every day
CO2: DIY with micro-bubble diffusor
Decoration: rocks and driftwood picked in the woods
Flora: Hemianthus callitrichoides " cuba", Eleocharis acicularis, Java moss
Fauna:Tanichthys albonubes; Otocinclus affinis; Physellas sp.





































I´ll be updating the evolution.

Regards,

André


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Nice job! I'm getting envious of these cool cubes.


----------



## TeutonJon78 (Nov 10, 2004)

seriously....why doesn't the US get anything other than AGA rectangles and few bowfronts. It seems like EVERY other country gets better stuff. Probably what breeds so much of the DIY in the US.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Bear in mind, it takes skill to photograph a cube.

The Oceanic 37 US gallon = 24 x 18 x 21 inches is a similar but convenient shape.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I never understood why Oceanic's cubes are not in fact, cubes.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

That's a beautiful tank -- great job!


----------



## FazTeAoMar (Jan 2, 2005)

Thank you John and Pisces. This cubes are amazing, we can pretty much do whatever we want with them. This one was made by order, specially for that place where it stands.



TeutonJon78 said:


> seriously....why doesn't the US get anything other than AGA rectangles and few bowfronts. It seems like EVERY other country gets better stuff.


I presume that is a complimment.



TeutonJon78 said:


> Probably what breeds so much of the DIY in the US.


Didn´t catch this one. Could you explain it better?

André


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Andre... Great little tank, I love it =P~


----------



## FazTeAoMar (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello Trena.

Thanks for your complimment. Here are some closer photos:





































The last two are for comparation when I come back with some updates.

Regards,

André


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

hey nice tank!!what kind of driftwood you use??and nice pics btw


----------



## FazTeAoMar (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello and thanks.

The driftwood is from pine-tree.


----------



## christanto (Dec 23, 2004)

How did you plant the HC? do plant the a whole bunch into the substrate or do you plant piece by piece?


----------



## FazTeAoMar (Jan 2, 2005)

I planted chunk by chunk.


----------

